# Duchesne River vs. Strawberry River



## crod

I Have a few days off coming up... I am going to pack my gear for a couple nights of camping, and a few days of chasing trout. I have been fishing the Middle & Lower Provo A LOT lately, and need a change of scenery. On that note I have been considering either The Duchesne River or The Strawberry River. Understand that I have never fished either. Any recomendations on which piece of water will provide a fun experience, and what patterns are appropriate right now???


----------



## Vanilla

If you're going for a couple days, why not do both? You will have success with most of the same techniques and flies you've had success on the Provo recently.


----------



## 30-06-hunter

Are you talking the north fork of the Duchesne or the stretch just above Starvation? I fished the north fork in October and caught many smaller sized trout, biggest was about 11 inches but all were anxious and fun on the line. I hear there are some big ones in the Strawberry that can be hard to catch but am yet to fish it myself.


----------



## HopperLover

I agree with trying them both. I think you will probably find higher numbers of fish below Strawberry reservoir below the dam as opposed to the Duchesne. I have never fished the Duchesne previous to June. 

I haven't fished the main fork of the Duchesne in a number of years - and when I did, I always fished it later in the summer. I would be interested in hearing how you do if you go there. Also, I would be interested in water quality. Since the Duchesne comes essentially from the mountains, I would check the water conditions and flows before you go. 

In the Duchesne, there are some real lunkers in there, but it might take a streamer to get to them. Does the Duchesne have a large stonefly/salmonfly hatch? I have never fished it early enough to know. If so, maybe a big stonefly nymph - but I haven't tried that before. 

I know both rivers have green drakes - maybe try a green drake nymph.

I think some sections of both are closed this time of year, due to the cutthroats existing there, if I am not mistaken. Check into that if you weren't aware of it already.


----------



## Critter

You might also want to make sure that you are not on reservation property when you are fishing either one, you don't want to get caught without the correct permits to fish them. Some areas are marked fairly well while others are not.


----------

